# Navigation install (retrofit) on 2015 A3



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm new to this forum. Thanks for the help here.

I've installed and purchased the equipment (new head unit, LCD screen and center console) necessary to install the navigation system on my 2015 A3. 

Now, the last bit. 

I need to remove component protection and install the Navigation maps. I'm told that this can be done at the dealer. Does anyone have any experience with this? I live in NY, if that helps.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You might want to look at the MMI forum on audiforum.us


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> You might want to look at the MMI forum on audiforum.us



I did, thanks. I couldn't find anything relevant to the US. (I see a lot about being able to get this done easily in Europe.)


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I've actually been wondering the same thing. I almost regret not going for the Nav, despite owning a smartphone.


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

*Help anyone!*

So, I have an issue!

After I removed CP at the dealer, the maps locked up and require activation. However, it looks like the part is not yet available in the US. Does anyone know if the European version might be able to unlock US maps?

I believe I need the SD card and code:

Activation code:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bs2ll3o2xv9qn20/Activation document.png

SD card:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lg7xsmvooagpaqm/SD Card Part Numbers.jpg


----------



## gogoevo (Sep 2, 2014)

Sanrivera said:


> So, I have an issue!
> 
> After I removed CP at the dealer, the maps locked up and require activation. However, it looks like the part is not yet available in the US. Does anyone know if the European version might be able to unlock US maps?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Just doping in to see if you made any progress. I am considering purchasing the satnav that can be found on ebay but I'm skeptical as to whether or not it will work as advertised. I spoke with my Audi dealer and they said they would try to install it but wouldn't make any guaranties (which is understandable).


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

gogoevo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just doping in to see if you made any progress. I am considering purchasing the satnav that can be found on ebay but I'm skeptical as to whether or not it will work as advertised. I spoke with my Audi dealer and they said they would try to install it but wouldn't make any guaranties (which is understandable).


Hi there. Sorry, no progress on my end. I was told by Audi AG that they cannot activate the navigation for a variety of reasons. It would have to be done independently (hacking). Mind you, there are now aftermarket solutions as well. I personally prefer to activate the MMI Navigation system.

As of this week, I have found several companies that are now able to do actually activate North American maps for my MMI System. One is in Australia and the other is in Russia. 

Does anyone know of a place that can activate these maps in the United States?


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sanrivera said:


> Hi there. Sorry, no progress on my end. I was told by Audi AG that they cannot activate the navigation for a variety of reasons. It would have to be done independently (hacking). Mind you, there are now aftermarket solutions as well. I personally prefer to activate the MMI Navigation system.
> 
> As of this week, I have found several companies that are now able to do actually activate North American maps for my MMI System. One is in Australia and the other is in Russia.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place that can activate these maps in the United States?


Sorry to bump a "dead thread", but a couple of months later, have you figured it out ? Are your maps unlocked and all ? I pulled the trigger on a canadian market "Progressiv" S3 and im very currious about what exactly is involved in this retrofit, as this and the rearview camera are both features that i would have enjoyed. I mean, i can do without em, of course, i got the car that way and it's fine (they had the car stock, didn't want to wait for an ordered S3).


----------

